# Grey (Gray) Market Advice



## pierceography (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello All,
So I'm getting pretty close to buying my next lens, and have narrowed it down to the 85mm f/1.2L. Unfortunately, I missed out on the $1,799 deal amazon had around the holidays, but I noticed Adorama has the 85mm for $1,899 via "Grey Market". So my question is: does anyone have experience with purchasing Canon gear over the grey market, and would you recommend it (or vice versa)? It's a $100 difference, which would equate to a B+W filter I'd likely buy with it. Or are there any rumors about the price dropping to the vicinity of $1,799 again?

Thanks!


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 21, 2013)

You realize it will be on sale the day after you buy one......

Seriously though, email your preferred supplier and ask if you can still get one at the sale price.... The worst they can say is no.


----------



## agierke (Jan 21, 2013)

never buy gray market. its not worth the hassles if something goes wrong.

B&H have that lens for 1799.00 right now if you add it to your cart.

gray market is a bad idea.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 21, 2013)

Use the Canon price watch web site to find the lowest prices.
http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/00008/Canon-EF-85mm-f1.2L-II-USM-price.html

Note that B&H and Adorama sell it for $1799, just add it to the cart to see the better price.


----------



## wayno (Jan 21, 2013)

Interesting. In Australia, grey market is increasingly the most cost viable option. On average, lenses are $2-300 more retail and cameras often $4-500 more... We have no B&H.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Jan 21, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> You realize it will be on sale the day after you buy one......
> 
> Seriously though, email your preferred supplier and ask if you can still get one at the sale price.... The worst they can say is no.



+1


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Jan 21, 2013)

wayno said:


> Interesting. In Australia, grey market is increasingly the most cost viable option. On average, lenses are $2-300 more retail and cameras often $4-500 more... We have no B&H.


+1. 

The only three things I've bought that weren't grey marketed were 2 lenses and my 580EX II. My 24-70 II and 70-200 f/4 IS. 
The 24-70 II was actually really cheap when I bought it, and it was around October when I ordered it. But then again I was close to the salesperson and she done me a deal. I got that for $2190 AU when on the site that I usually look to with really cheap prices (and did grey market imports) was showing it at $2350. And the 70-200 f/4 IS was bought in store for $1800 AU (yeah. Massive rip-off). And also the 580EX II was bought in store from around $580 (but then when I travelled to Philippines I saw it there for just under $500). 
If you do buy grey market, make sure it's a highly trusted store. I bought my first DSLR (60D) just over 2 years ago from DigitalRev and I had zero problems. Then I bought the 10-22 from there with still no problem (regret not getting the 17-40, but didn't consider upgrading to full frame then). I even bought my 5D mark III from e-infinity and had absolutely no problems! 

It's up to you if you want to risk it for the cheaper price. But be warned that it would end up such a hassle if a problem were to occur. Can't always get what you want.


----------



## pierceography (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the input, everyone. I wound up ordering the 85mm f/1.2 from B&H for $1,799. Apparently Canon's MAP has retailers showing the MAP until you add it to the cart. I usually prefer ordering from Amazon (can't beat prime shipping), but was out of stock. So B&H it was!

Now I just have to muscle through waiting six business days instead of my usual two day free shipping.


----------

